# NAME MY MOTORCYCLE



## Officer Dunngeon

I am now OFFICIALLY Cheesy Rider! Picked up the bike yesterday and had an absolute blast. The only problem is that I don't have a name for her yet.  

In a new twist of my fascinating polls, I decided that I will ask for the suggestions of Masscops members to pick a name for my motorcycle. Please post your entry here and I will pick the top three names to be entered into a new Masscops poll. The winner will receive a personally autographed pic of me posing nude on the bike.

HA! :lol: Yeah, right. :roll: 

The winner will receive my undying gratitude and notoriety for being the Masscops member that named my bike.

So put your thinking caps on and give her a name that rocks! unk:


----------



## stm4710

Floyd


----------



## robodope

I'd say "peasley" after theCT State Police Trooper who told the caller "Too Bad"


----------



## john77

In honor of Mr. Ortiz...Lil' Papi


----------



## Philly

You know what I love about girls on motorcycles? When their thong is higher then the waist band of their pants. its a great look when in traffic at the beach.


----------



## mpd61

Black Beauty
Black Hawk
Stealth Queen
Harriet Honda
Quarter-liter Queen
Back-Road Warrior
Nellie Night Hawk
Uterus Club Cruiser
Buttock-Bomb Bike

Ahhh.............................

This is silly, name your own bike Dunngie!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

:BM: You are mean, mpd61. You are very, very mean.

Either that or I'm just more FUN than you can handle!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Black beyotch


----------



## Rock

How 'bout "The General Leeroy"


----------



## stm4710

Not for the bike but.......

Crash dummy dunny.


----------



## Southside

Rosita named after your sweet rosie


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Awww! Southside scored some points again! :inlove:



Wolfman";p="63461 said:


> The Black Thing Between Dunny's Legs?


 :L: I can't believe you said that!


----------



## CJIS

How about Bullet?


----------



## Gil

How about "*KNOCKING ON HEAVENS DOOR*", I have seen the way you drive 

Better yet Big CK


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Gil";p="63481 said:


> How about "*KNOCKING ON HEAVENS DOOR*", I have seen the way you drive


Hmm... I kinda like that!



> Better yet Big CK


_BAHHHHHHHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA!_

These are all very good (except for some of mpd61's and stm's second entry which pissed me off :fu2: )! I'm going to change the number of names to vote on from 3 to 5 because I really like a lot of the names people have been coming up with. I'd also like to get a few more in, so keep 'em coming! 8)


----------



## Southside

Name it Gil!


----------



## Gil

Southside";p="63498 said:


> Name it Gil!


 Now thats how rumors get started..... :NO:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Oh, like that isn't what you want to happen! :twisted:


----------



## drknyt

How about Isis, sharp bike for a sharp woman


----------



## Gil

No thanks got plenty of them to deal with already....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

:!:


----------



## kwflatbed

Dunny in a couple of years.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Do they make that model in a 250?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Hey Dunngeon how about the name "Hogger"!!!Since you will be driving it


----------



## stm4710

Irish Wampanoag";p="63586 said:


> Hey Dunngeon how about the name "Hogger"!!!Since you will be driving it


 Hogger is what you call an locomotive engineer. You could name it Thomas and then be a hogger.


----------



## MVS

How about "Roxy"?... because Dunny Rocks!

or "Bellus Femina" Latin for Beautiful Woman. :wub:


----------



## mpd61

DUNNGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 
I pissed you off? With those names? they were cutesy-pie, bordering-on-gay. WTF? What would Bart say?
:roll: 

BTW,
I know guns and bikes, you will soon outgrow that baby. Talk to me when you're ready to move up. Here's what I ride...............................


----------



## Guest

How about scooter, cuz thats what it is. and MPD talk to me when you get a american made 1200 V-twin.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Mpd, I wasn't really pissed; I was just mildly infuriated!

Just kidding.

WWBS? :L: I should damn name it Bart!

The ride sounds fun, USMC, but I don't know if my "scooter" could keep up. And you're damn right, I look cute as HELL on it! :wub:


----------



## mpd61

lancegoodthrust";p="63835 said:


> How about scooter, cuz thats what it is. and MPD talk to me when you get a american made 1200 V-twin.


I bought brand new 1982 FXB Sturgis way before most of you thought it would be "cool" to own a Harley. And just how much of it is really american made might surprise you! This was my bike (except buckhorn bars, not drag-style) JEALOUS!!!!?!?!??
8)


----------



## stm4710

Id like to do that run, what time does it rap up.......I only have my permit.


----------

